# Nikon upgrade? d7200? Help!



## bcarlson87 (Dec 24, 2015)

Greetings,

I currently have a Nikon d3100 (Rarely use-It's mostly just for back up) and a Nikon d5100 (Primary use). I have a 18mm-55mm lens, mm-200mm lens and a lens that goes up to 300mm. 

I am considering upgrading to the d7200 from the d5100, From what i've read, they both use the DX format lens (So I would only need to buy the body) Can anyone confirm this?

Does any that have the d7200 have any opinions they'd like to share? Positive or Negative?
Or any other Nikon suggestions.

I'm not set on the d7200 but I love Nikon and would like a new body that I can use my "old" lens with. I would probably keep the D5100 as a back up camera. 

I do a mix of photography: Landscape, Nighttime, Daytime, wildlife, sports, portrait etc. 

Thanks Y'all!


----------



## KmH (Dec 24, 2015)

Yes, the D5100 and D7200 both utilize an APS-C size (DX) image sensor in them.

Most of what you will gain from getting a D7200 is more external controls and some added functions and features.
• 2 command wheels
• top LCD control display panel
• a somewhat better auto focus module (51 AF points)
• somewhat better ISO capability
• a few more frames per second in shutter continuous burst mode.
• up to 9 auto exposure brackets (AEB)
• a better exposure metering sensor
• 1 stop faster maximum shutter speed
• mirror up release mode
• a bit better flash shutter sync speed and Nikon CLS Commander mode for controlling off camera flash units.
• and more


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 24, 2015)

Also More resolution,Dynamic range,color depth,larger pentaprism view finder with 100 percent view, 2 card slots, built In focus motor,much longer battery life per charge.That alone is enough to upgrade.


----------



## bcarlson87 (Dec 24, 2015)

DarkShadow said:


> Also More resolution,Dynamic range,color depth,larger pentaprism view finder with 100 percent view, 2 card slots, built In focus motor,much longer battery life per charge.That alone is enough to upgrade.




Do you know if it takes the micro SD card or a standard SD card?


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 24, 2015)

Standard Cards,same as what you have.You won't have to do anything but put your lens on,charge the battery,read the user manual,go snapping away.There are some members here that have the D7200 that may chime in on user experience


----------



## KmH (Dec 24, 2015)

You probably won't notice the 5% increase in the viewfinder coverage, increased resolution, color depth, or dynamic range in your photos.
All of those are very subtle.

The built-in AF motor and screw-drive system the D7200 has is only used when you mount AF lenses that do not have an AF motor in the lens.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 24, 2015)

I will chime in my admiration to the D7200
I will not repeat the data about what this camera has but I will tell you my thoughts.

I think today for general use the Nikon D7200 is the best crop sensor camera out there.
It has Nikons current most modern auto focus system.
Has the best crop sensor in the market made by Sony.
Its very well build and can do everything very well.
All the way from sports to studio shoot and landscape.

If I could choose today one crop sensor camera in the market I would choose the D7200.


----------



## dannylightning (Dec 24, 2015)

you can use DX or FX lenses on the 7200.   all you need is the body..  pretty much any lens with a nikon mount will work on that camera.   it has a built in focus motor so even old lenses that do not have a motor in them will work on that camera.

the 7200 actually has 2 SD card slots.  when one card is full it stats putting photos on the other card. 

i had a d5300 and upgraded to a D7200    all the extra features are great,  the pro style body is great.   i think i notice a improvement in image quality,  i think it does a bit better with high ISO

the 7200 is really worth the money if a crop sensor body is what you what..


----------



## jaomul (Dec 24, 2015)

It's easy to praise a camera you own. I own the d7200 and I like it, it has very good image quality, an all around good camera.

My second camera is a d3100. Will you notice a difference in image quality between the two? Possibly in situations where conditions are a little harsh. On say landscape shots at lo iso the post processing range on a raw file is excellent.

If you shoot jpeg and don't do very high contrast scenes the d7200 probably won't show a noticeable difference to the d3100, maybe a little. The d5100 is probably closer.

Where the d7200 is a massive improvment is, usability with 2 wheels for control, built in focus motor for older lenses, cls, weather sealing and the focus system is brilliant.

All these things are great but if you don't need them, well, you don't need them


----------



## wfooshee (Dec 29, 2015)

Not quite the same, but the same level of upgrade...... years ago I tossed (sold on eBay) my D5000 in favor of a D7000. I was astonished at how much better the camera worked over the old one! It focused faster, the second command dial was a godsend, a MUCH better menu layout, dual memory card slots, faster continuous shooting, better bracketing options, and better low-light performance. Also, the built-in CLS control for off-camera flashes opened up a whole new world for me.

The only thing I missed was the movable LCD from the D5000, and that only lasted a few trips and I forgot about it.


----------



## Solarflare (Dec 30, 2015)

Cant speak for others, but for me the screen on the D750 is AWESOME to have. Dont want to miss that one again, ever.

A fully articulated screen like on the D5100 and successors would be even better, but oh well.


----------



## CanadiaNikon (Jan 22, 2016)

I made the move from a D5100 to a D7200 myself and have not looked back.

While both cameras have excellent sensors and provide excellent image quality, I find the features of the D7200 to be "heads above" and well worth the cost of the upgrade. 

Among other things, I really appreciate the ergonomics of the D7200 and having features at my finger tips (via physical controls) as opposed to menu-diving.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Jan 22, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> Standard Cards,same as what you have.You won't have to do anything but put your lens on,charge the battery,read the user manual,go snapping away.There are some members here that have the D7200 that may chime in on user experience



So much knowledge in this thread, but after years of photography, I still can't figure out what an instructions manual is. Is that a custom button?


----------

